# Marathon in Zierenberg



## dwe60 (25. August 2009)

Da es auf der HP keine Infos dazu gibt:

kennt jemand die Strecke und etwas dazu erzählen?

Danke für Infos


----------



## Prinzchen (25. August 2009)

...es geht gefühlte 3x bergauf...

Bis So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (26. August 2009)

na ein bisschen mehr ist es schon und ein paar Trails gibt es auch.
Fand die Strecke letztes Jahr gar nicht so schlecht, hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (28. August 2009)

moin zusammen!
na dann freu ich mich ja schon mal auf die strecke, ich kenne sie ja noch nicht...


----------



## dwe60 (29. August 2009)

Na, dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was da auf uns zukommt 

trotzdem schade dass es noch nicht einmal sowas wie ne kurze Beschreibung und ein Höhenprofil gibt

weiß jemand denn zumindest was über die Höhenmeter und den Untergrund?


----------



## hesse (29. August 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Na, dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was da auf uns zukommt
> 
> trotzdem schade dass es noch nicht einmal sowas wie ne kurze Beschreibung und ein Höhenprofil gibt
> 
> weiß jemand denn zumindest was über die Höhenmeter und den Untergrund?



auf der hp sind die hm von den verschiedenen runden angegeben - erst schauen, dann fragen ......... 
die höhenprofile existieren auch im netz, allerdings nicht auf der mtb zierenberg seite.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (31. August 2009)

jetzt existieren die höhenmeter auch in den beinen


----------



## Joscha (31. August 2009)

jep in jedem Bein eine runde 

aso, war wie immer super das rennen!


----------



## cube-acid (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und habe dieses Jahr mit dem mountainbiken (durch grobes GelÃ¤nde) angefangen.
Ich mÃ¶chte dieses jahr am rennen teilnehmen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie die Strecke so ist. Auf der HP steht nur das es die von letztem Jahr sein wird.
Im Internet habe ich nur eine Seite gefunden  :

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21113.html

Hier ist zwar die 53 Km Strecke beschrieben, was mir schon ein bisschen geholfen hat, aber leider wird dort nicht die 37Km Strecke beschrieben, welche ich fahren mÃ¶chte. 
Nun meine fragen: Ist das dann die selbe strecke nur kein rundkurs oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Wie anspruchsvoll ist die strecke, wird hauptsÃ¤chlich auf der straÃe, auf schotter- und waldwegen gefahren, oder auch richtig durchs gelÃ¤nde? 
Und wiee ist das mit der anmeldung? 20â¬ sind ja nicht wenig! Ist da dann schon diese "pCard" dabei, oder muss ich die auch noch erwerben?
wÃ¤re nett wenn mich jemand aufklÃ¤ren kÃ¶nnte ;-)
Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Lg Aaron
P.S. von der kondition her bin ich gut trainiert, von der lÃ¤nge her wÃ¼rde ich es also schaffen.


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dieses Jahr am Zierenbergmarathon teilzunehmen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich die 53km Strecke befahren.
Kann mir jemand beschreiben wie die Strecke ist? Mir geht es darum ob die Strecke eher ein Tempogebolze ist oder gibt es knackige Anstiege? Gibt es außerdem Trails oder nur Forststraßen?

Mit welchem Marathon kann man ihn vergleichen? Langenberg? Hellental? Willingen? Dassel?


----------



## kingberger (27. Juli 2010)

Niemand Infos zur Strecke? oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juli 2010)

Wer Langenberg, Helletal, Willingen und Dassel fahren kann, kommt auch in Zierenberg gur klar. Wie bei fast allen hiesigen Mittelgebirgsmarathon gibt es auch in Zierenberg keine großen fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen. Bei Regen und entsprechend matschigen Bedingungen könnte es in einigen Passagen recht mühsam werden. Bei Trockenheit ist die Strecke eher schnell. Ansonsten ein ständiges auf und ab, überwiegend Forstwege, ab und zu ein Trail, ein paar giftigere Anstiege aber alles gut fahrbar.
Die 53 km-Strecke ist eine große Runde, die 37 km werden wohl ebenfalls eine Schleife sein, die im Vergleich zur 53er entsprechend abkürzt. Ich meine, dass letztes Jahr in den 20,- die P-Card mit drin war und man mit eigener P-Card 2,- weniger zahlen musste. Letztes Jahr gab es neben den üblichen Nudeln außerdem noch ein nettes Trikot, war aber wohl eine einmalige Sache wegen 10jährigem Jubiläum. 

MfG Tine


----------



## Domme02 (28. Juli 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> . Ansonsten ein ständiges auf und ab, überwiegend Forstwege, ab und zu ein Trail, ein paar giftigere Anstiege aber alles gut fahrbar.


 danke für die Antwort!

Das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an. Dann ist es wenigstens nicht so ein Tempogebolze wie Hellental. Das kann ich gar nicht ab.

Dieses Jahr soll es im Startgeld noch ein SKS-Multitool und Nudeln geben.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

cool, die bieten ja auch ne langstrecke an.
die 106km wären mal was.

nur leider ist am tag davor der sks sauerlandmarathon.

hmm ...?


----------



## Rumas (30. Juli 2010)

beide fahren...
mache ich auch 
Sauerland kurz oder mittel und Zierenberg mittel


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2010)

dann müsste ich da irgendwo nächtigen ...


----------



## epic03 (21. August 2010)

Hey,
kann jemand was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen?

Würd für mich kein Unterschied machen aber einfach um sich mental drauf vorzubereiten auf das, was da auf einen zukommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesse (21. August 2010)

epic03 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann jemand was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen?
> 
> Würd für mich kein Unterschied machen aber einfach um sich mental drauf vorzubereiten auf das, was da auf einen zukommt [/QUO
> ...


----------



## alex80 (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

Rennen ist rum, schön ist es gewesen, super Organisation und Strecke! Einen ausführlichen Bericht wie immer auf meiner HP unter: http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=44

Gruß, Alex


----------



## dt_swiss (4. Januar 2011)

xxx


----------



## hesse (23. Mai 2016)

kennt schon jemand die 2016er runde vom marathon in zierenberg?


----------

